# Thinking of starting WFB



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been collecting W40k for a while, and are considering collecting WFB as well because 1) They look cool 2) I've heard it is more tacticaly complex and 3) I have an ork warboss on wyrn I was given by a relative who didn't want it. I'm considering orks and goblins, can anyone give me any information or advice?


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

The best place to start, especially if you like Orcs and Goblins is the Battle for Skull Pass box set. It's a great value and includes the rulebook. After that you could add an Orc and Goblin Battalion Box to get up to a pretty decent force. You might also be able to trade off the Dwarfs for a second set of Night Goblins.

Orcs and Goblins have the most variety of any army in the game. Almost no one fields every option. From their army book you should be able to decide whether you want a horde of Night Goblins, a smaller force with Boar Boyz and Black Orcs, lots of Wolf Riders, a Savage Orc themed army, etc.

If you do get Battle for Skull Pass pick up some Fanatics too. They're a great equalizer and make Night Goblins worthwhile.

It's also worth making up some movement trays. I made mine out of balsa wood (the current GW ones don't work for Orcs), but GW is coming out with a custom movement tray kit that should make doing so easier. They speed up deployment and the movement phase. This gives you more time to focus on enjoying the game.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Had a look on the website and it looks good. Definately will be my starting point.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Start witht the battalion don't get battle for skull pass the models are terrible GW have gone back intime with it by making one-piece models. Oh and lots of shamans orc magic is funny


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

So Battle for skull pass has less piece models than normal, like battle for macragge, still there are plenty of models, and a basic rulebook. I still use my battle for macragge rulebook and haven't got a full one. There also is some scenery so I'm going with Battle for skull pass still.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I, also, just took the plunge into WHFB (the last time I played was almost five years ago)!

I'm going with Dwarfs, as I like the look and character of them best, and am also starting with the Battle For Skull Pass (and a bunch of other stuff, too)!

It's a very good starting point.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

For my 2250 of Dwarves, I did the following:

Battle for Skull Pass
1 extra BfSP Cannon ($5 at my FLGS)
Dwarf Battalion Box
One Sprue of 4 extra Dwarf Warriors direct from GW
King Alrik (Dwarf Lord w/ Shield Bearers)
and a Runesmith

It was all reasonably cheap. I converted Hammerers out of the Great Weapons from Dwarf Warriors and spare hammer heads and banner tops from the same. They look better than the official models.

I ended up with the Dwarf Lord and a bodyguard of 18 Hammerers, a Thane leading 19 Warriors, the Runesmith leading 19 Longbeards, 26 Handgunners, 8 Miners, 2 Cannons, 1 Organ Gun and a Slayer.

It's about 1/2 the cost of any other Warhammer army I've collected (Empire, Orcs, Wood Elves), it looks good and it's a strong list on the table.

Naturally you'll probably adjust the mix to your personal tastes, but you can assemble a mighty throng of Dwarves with minimal expenditure using BfSP as a base.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

I collect Dwarves and dont really like Orcs but I would sugges that you take lots of black orks. I find that if you fight in two close waves with goblins then orks most armies will crumble. the goblins dont cause orks to run which is great in an army with average leadership below 7. be very careful against shooty armies such as elves and dwarves and against anything that causes fear. black orks, boar boyz and goblins. dont bother with war machines just take orcs. also, dont bother with unit upgrades but go full out with ur charachters.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll have to disagree. Orcs aren't exactly great at causing wounds with Str 3. The extra CR from the Standard and ranks is essential for winning combat. The musician and boss are both worthwhile too. The Boss hits harder relative to the Boyz than the champions of other races and the Musician gives you a fighting chance to rally.

Fanatics are basically the whole point of taking Night Goblins.

I'm also fond of Boar Chariots. They hit hard and can absorb a lot of incoming fire.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't really like the skull pass box, they are all "click together" models ain't they? I've not got the recent rulebook yet cause believe it or not i didn't know the rules had been updated.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

The models are one or two piece and can be used without glue.

On the other hand, they look decent and when painted up are hard to tell apart from regular models.

The BfSP box is $75 and includes a portable rulebook, dice, templates and minis. The big hardcover rulebook is $75 by itself.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

rule book is £30 here, the BfSp is £40 in the uk.

Whats the difference between Battle for Skull Pass Hobby Set and Battle for Skull Pass they both sound the same but priced differently the first being £10 left.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I think the hobby set has paint with it. I'll wait till i get the rules and army book before thinking about my army.


----------

